# Want to add 2 rear deck speakers



## My2013RS (Jun 27, 2015)

I have the basic radio and want to add 2 rear deck speakers. Is the wiring already there or do I have to run additional wiring?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL This comes up weekly......
Why do you want to do this?


If you are doing it to make it sound better you will fail.
If you are doing this to make it louder without adding additional equipment ....you will fail.


----------



## My2013RS (Jun 27, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> LOL This comes up weekly......
> Why do you want to do this?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Will hold off for now but will be looking to upgrade soon. I can live without nav
but I do like my tunes


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What is your main goal?


----------



## My2013RS (Jun 27, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> What is your main goal?


I'm not familiar with all the terminology but I want to be able to crank up the volume
without the sound losing any clarity. I mainly listen to 60s 70s classic rock.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Read the first two pages of these. It will help you tremendously. Its a no fluff way.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical-tutorials/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
and
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Read the first two pages of these. It will help you tremendously. Its a no fluff way.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical-tutorials/6056-car-audio-sq-how-thread.html
> and
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


You can even ignore the first thread since I learned quite a bit through that process. It was just there to show the path I took to reach my results.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can even ignore the first thread since I learned quite a bit through that process. It was just there to show the path I took to reach my results.


I believe its best for people to read the first thread it shows the process in which you went throu to give them the results displayed on v2. It is great education for the misinformed and misguided. 
Reading the first thread is the most important for a noob and even the "experienced" audio person lol IMO.


----------

